# Continuum Season 3 on SyFy -



## a80099 (Oct 13, 2013)

The 3rd season is starting for Continuum on April 4, 9pm CST 2014 on SyFy. The new season is not being tagged as "new" so if you have a season pass.. it may skip it depending on your settings. Of course doing repeats grabs the whole marathon preceding it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

a80099 said:


> The 3rd season is starting for Continuum on April 4, 9pm CST 2014 on SyFy. The new season is not being tagged as "new" so if you have a season pass.. it may skip it depending on your settings. Of course doing repeats grabs the whole marathon preceding it.


Thanks for the heads up, but my TiVo guide labels it as "new" so my SP picked it up....


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Mine is showing up as "new" as well.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

It started airing in Canada a few weeks ago. I'm already on episode 3 via torrents.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Enjoying Season 3 through the 1st 2 episodes (USA not Canada). 

Public Service Notice: viewers with recent head injuries, seeing double here is OK. 
But avoid Orphan Black until doctors give you an OK.


----------

